# Common Mallow



## Kadytexas (Feb 3, 2015)

The good news is we are finally getting rain, the bad news is we are being over run by common mallow in the rye/clover fields. What herbicide (if any) can be used to kill the mallow but spare the clover?


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

I'd try a low dose of 2-4D. 1 pint/acre of the cheep variety 2-4D won't hurt clover too bad. Also, I'm not sure what common mallow is or if 2-4D will hurt it nock it back. Sorry but I'm not much help.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Preside from Dow is one I found online. Says safe to use on clover. I've never used it but I know what a pain common mallow can be to control.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

IHCman said:


> Preside from Dow is one I found online. Says safe to use on clover. I've never used it but I know what a pain common mallow can be to control.


Thanks for the info IHCman, I've never heard of Preside. Glad we've needed something like this for a while.


----------

